# Brodger2's Boring But Big Challenge



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi, brodger2 here!

This is it. The start of, what I hope to be a life changing and physique improving period of my life. I'm going to start with the bbb challenge on a calorie intake of 3200. This will be upped, if needed. But I am not great with carbs and get slightly scared by them!!! So will take it easy to start.

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/the_boring_but_big_3month_challenge

Here is my planned workout:

Monday

Deadlift- 5/3/1

Squat- 5 x 10 @ 50%

Leg extensions ss leg curl- 5 x 10

Abs- 5 x 10-20

Tuesday

Am incline walk- 2 miles

Military press- 5/3/1

Bench press- 5 x 10 @ 50%

Chin ups- 5 x 10

Curls- 5 x 10

Pushdowns- 5 x 10

Face pulls-5 x 10

Wednesday

Sled pushes- 10 x 40 metres plus 40 kg

Abs

Thursday

Squat- 5/3/1

Deadlift- 5 x 10

Leg extension ss leg curl- 5 x 10

Hanging leg raise- 5 x 10

Friday

Am incline walk- 2 miles

Sled pushes- 10 x 40 metres plus 40kg

Saturday

Bench press-5/3/1

Military press- 5 x 10 @ 50%

Db rows- 5 x 10

Curls- 5 x 10

Pushdowns- 5 x 10

Face pulls-5 x 10

Sunday

Arms/abs/calves- workout tbc

Starting stats:

Weight:89kg

Height: 190cm

Chest: 37 inches

Belly button:31 inches

Gut!: 32 inches

Right quad: 23 inches (relaxed)

Right arm: 13 inches (relaxed)

Current 1RM that I'm working from:

Deadlift: 150kg

Military press: 50kg

Squat: 110kg

Bench: 85kg

Squat PB is 145kg but haven't squatted regularly for a while. Dead is 155, I also haven't done any heavy bench, well ever!!

I'm really excited about this programme. This is a pic taken after abs the day before, plus a relaxed pic on the starting date. I'm actually going on holiday on Tuesday (23/7) but am joining a gym and continuing it.

Here we go then!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

22/7/13

Deadlift

60kg x 10

80kg x 5 (warm up)

87.5 x 5

102.5 x 5

115 x 10 reps

Squat

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

50 x 10

Power shrugs

100kg x 3 x 8

Lying leg curls

6 x 10- 80 x 4, 100, 120

Hanging bent knee raises

5 x 10

Thoughts:

Well, that was underwhelming!? I was very excited to start my new routine but this was all very easy. I added in power shrugs to add some volume, plus I liked them for the Ed Coan deadlift programme, I had just come off. I have read lots of advice on forums, to keep going, don't be tempted to up the weights. This could be good anyway, going on holiday tomorrow. Going to hit the gym and continue there.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

23/7/13

Overhead press

20 x 10

25 x 10 (warm up)

30 x 5

35 x 5

37.5 x 9

Bench press (assistance 50%)

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

Chins

Chin up x 10 x 2

Pull up x 8

Parallel grip x 10, 5

Tricep push down

22.5 x 10 x 5- different cable machine at different gym

Superset with

Hammer curls

14 x 10 each arm

14 x 10

12 x 10

12 x 10

12 x 10

Thoughts:

Another session where I didn't even break a sweat, good pump though. I will persist with the routine, as I love the simplicity, however, I want to lift heavier! At the airport now, heading to Marbella. Gym is sorted, probably going to do the 5/3/1 everyday, as its light and ill be recovering hard by the beach!!!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Gym while away

Got back from holiday last night. I wrote up all of my workouts on my notes on my phone. It kept me sane as my niece did her best to drive me crazy, apologies for the monster post, I hope some people read it!

Wednesday

23/7/11

Start of my holidays. Joined a gym here. 30 euros for week and its got a decent squat rack and free weights. Love it already!

I'll post some pics of gym

Changed up workout a bit. Just more sets. Plus bar was only 12kg, which confused me for a while!!!

Squat

72 x 5

77 x 5

82 x 5

87 x 5

92 x 8

Squats were decent, can go much heavier, but don't want to ruin the programme, perhaps i should raise my 1 rep max? I have put it down as 110 but my best is 145, as i haven't squatted heavy for a while, due to hip. Felt good squatting in there as a foreigner, whilst all the locals did bench and curls!!

Stiff legged deadlift

62 x 10

62 x 10

62 x 10

62 x 10

62 x 10

Really slow and controlled, felt good. Did these rather than deads, love them!

Leg extensions

35 x 10

40 x 10

45 x 10

50 x 10

55 x 10

Obviously a different machine to my gym, good though! Really hit the tear drop.

Seated calf

30kg x 20 x 3

35 x 20 x 3

Toes pointing forwards, in and out

Burnnnnnnnnnn!

Ab wheel

3 x 10

Hate these, but I am having to sit on a beach for a week!!!!

Thoughts:

Absolutely loved this session in the Marbella gym. It was so good to leave the gym, walking bare footed to the beach, looking at the sights on it!!! Still eating well too, eating properly relaxes me even more.

Thursday

24/7/13

I went for a huge upper body pump today!! Still sticking to 5/3/1, just adding more volume for assistance stuff.

Bench press

42 x 10

52 x 10

62 x 5

72 x 5

77 x 6

79.5 x 5

Mill press assistance ss with 20 push ups

32 x 10

32 x 10

32 x 10

32 x 10

32 x 10 ss with 20 push ups

This was tough!!!

Pendlay row ss with face pulls

42 x 10

42 x 10

52 x 10

52 x 10

62 x 10

This felt awesome, light, so really slow and controlled.

Face pull

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

Close grip bench ss with db curls

42 x 10

42

52

52

52

ss with

Db curls- slow and controlled

14x 10 x 2

12 x 10 x 3

Tricep push downs ss with hammer curls

20 x 10 x 5

Love these!

Hammer curls

12 x 8 x 5

Thoughts:

Simply, a great pump for the beach!

More volume = more fun!!!

Friday

26/7/13

Deadlift

72x 10

92 x 5

112 x 3

127 x 3

137 x 3

142 x 3

130 x 4

Front squat ss with good morning

52 x 10 x 3

****, these are a great combo! Love the Spanish curlers looking on!!

Walking lunges

12 x 10 x 3 (each leg)

Oh yes!!!!

Superset with body weight walking lunge

20,20,20

Loving this gym, I think it's because when I leave, I'm in glorious sunshine and get to spend all day on a beach doing nothing, rather than going to the gym after a long day teaching PE to kids at school.

Great session. Want to come back later for calves and abs.

Later in the day!

Abs

Side plank

30, 30, 30, 30

Both sides then front plank

Front plank

45, 45

Abs circuit

Reverse crunch

20, 20, 20, 20

Ab wheel

10, 10, 10, 10

Russian twists

10kg x 20 x 4

Crunch

25, 25, 25, 25

Military press

22 x 10

27 x 10

32 x 5

37 x 3

42 x 3

47 x 3+4 = 7 reps

52 x 1

Tried new 1rm. Different bar etc but still the same amount of kg. I think I've done more than this before but I put down 50 for 5/3/1

Bench assistance

52 x 10 x 5

Tried to keep it to 1 minute rest between sets. For the bbb plan, this is meant to be 42kg!

Dips

8

8

8

8

8

Don't normally like these, they felt great. I was going all the way down, these used to really hurt shoulder but its obviously getting better! Very pleased.

Seated Dumbbell shoulder press

18 x 10 x 5 ss with face pulls

20 x 10 x 5

Lat raise ss with lying rear delt raise ss plate raise

8kg x 10 x 4

8 x 10 x 4

10 x 10 x 4

Saturday

27/7/13

One of the main reasons I did the deadlift and ohp sessions on the same day, was because we were meant to go to a different area in Marbella. A change of plan! So now, it's squat day! ****!

Squat 5/3/1

52 x 5

72 x 3

92 x 3

102 x 3

112 x 3+ 1 = 4

I know it's a different bar here, but I think I should change my 1rm. I put it down as 110 for 5/3/1.

Deadlift-bbb assistance

72 x 10 x 5

Heavy deads yesterday, these were horrible/quite nice! No, actually they were disgusting, fuelling my DOMS from yesterday!

That's it for today. I'm feeling tired now!

Nope, I'm back! Took some crazy pre workout in this gym! Pumped!

Bench 5/3/1

52 x 5

72 x 3

77 x 3

82 x 3+ 3= 6 reps

87 x 2

May need to up my 1rm for 5/3/1 again, I put down 85, as I hadn't benched properly for a while

Shoulder press- bbb assistance ss with wide grip lat pull

37 x 10 x 5

This felt heavy today! Day off tomorrow though, gym is closed!! Thank god!

Pull down

55 x 10- too heavy for 5 sets

45 x 10

45 x 10

45 x 10

45 x 10

under hand grip bent over row

52 x 10

57 x 10

57 x 10

57 x 10

57 x 10

Tricep push downs

20 x 10

20 x 10

20 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

Barbell curls

22 x 10

22 x 10

22 x 10

25 x 10

25 x 10

Sunday

Off!!!

Monday

Deadlift 1rm

92 x 3

118 x 5

132 x 5

142 x 3

152 x 1

Squat

52 x 10 x 5

Good mornings ss with leg extension

32 x 10 x 5

45 x 10 x 5

Pm session

Side plank

30 secs x 4

Ss with plank

60s x 2

Mill press 1rm

32 x 8

37 x 5

42 x 5

49.5 x 3

54.5 x 1+1= 2 reps

Bench press assistance

57 x 10 x 5

Ss with reverse grip lat pulldown

50 x 10 x 5

Dips

7

7

10

Delt circuit

Lat raise, rear delt raise, plate raise

8kg x 10

8kg x 10

10kg x 10

4 circuits

Barbell curl ss with face pull

27 x 10 x 3

27 x 8

22 x 10

20 x 10 x 5

Tricep push downs

35 x 4

30 x 6

25 x 8

20 x 10

15 x 12

10 x 16

No rest!

Thoughts:

Loving these 2 a day sessions, but again, it's clear that I must up my maxes on 5/3/1. It's too easy, i prefer hard work. I will up maxes and play around with assistance to make it more intense.

30/7/13

Last day

Squat and bench 5/3/1

Squat

92 x 5

102 x 5

112 x 3

122 x 1+1= 2 reps

Bench

72 x 5

77 x 5

84.5 x 3

89.5 x 1+1= 2 reps

Stiff legged dead ss with ohp (assistance in a rush!)

52 x 10

32 x 10

1 minute rest, ****!

Bent over row ss with db overhead tri extension

52 x 10

16 x 10 x 3

Thoughts:

A nice way to finish the holiday. I did almost max effort on bench and squat. Looking forward to getting home, adjusting my plan and hitting 5/3/1 everyday for the rest of my time off from teaching!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

I have changed my 1rm on my lifts. I'm starting 5/3/1 again with the updated 1rm, as I'm off school for the holidays at the moment, I'll be working out everyday!

Love it!

Updated 1rm

Dead:155kg

Ohp:55kg

Squat:130kg

Bench:95kg

Lets go!


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

In for potential gains and PB's. You got a lean start mate so you will make great progress!

Welcome to UK-M btw.

Whats diet like typical day?


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Cheers pal, nice to have someone in!!

This is going to be my starting diet

Pre Breakfast- Greens powder, bcaa, l-glutamine, vitamin c, vitamin d, multi vitamin, fish oils

Breakfast (meal 1)- 3 whole eggs, 200ml egg whites, 3 oat cakes- 452 cals (p43/c15/f20)

Break Time (meal 2)-1 can Tuna, 1 warburtons square wrap, 50g Good to yourself hummous, lettuce- 403 cals (p42/c37/f10)

Lunch Time (meal 3)-150g Chicken breast, 50g Red and white quinoa, 15 almonds, 1 tablespoon of olive oil, half a pepper- 484 cals (p40/c22/f27)

After School (meal 4)- 200g Chicken breast, 50g Red and white quinoa, 15 almonds, 1 tablespoon of olive oil, half a pepper- 484 cals (p40/c22/f27)

Dinner (meal 5) PWO (no dextrose on non-weight days) - 30g Protein, 30g Dextrose. 200g Salmon fillet, 200g Sweet potato, 1 cup broccoli- 828 cals (p75/c76/f26)

Pre Bed (meal 6)-250g Total, 50g blueberries, 15 almonds, 250ml Almond milk, 1 scoop casein- 454 cals (p55/c27/f14)

Total calories-3105 (p295/c200/f124)

I will add in calories as and when they are needed, particularly adding in whole milk rather than almond.

Thanks again.

Gainzzzzzz!!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

1/8/13

Deadlift

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Work sets

90kg x 5

105 x 5

117.5 x 5 + 2 = 7 reps

Hurt back a little bit.

Squat- bbb assistance

57.5 x 10 x 5

Good mornings

40 x 8 x 3

Superset

Leg extension

63 x 12 x 3

Thoughts:

First session back in my gym after holiday, it felt weird!

I had a twinge in my back, so cut short the session. A lot of training ahead!

2/8/13

Overhead press

20 x 10

30 x 8

Work sets

32.5 x 5

37.5 x 5

42.5 x 5 + 3 = 8 reps

37.5 x 5

32.5 x 12

Ramped the weight back down

Pull ups/parallel pull ups/chins

10, 8

8,7

6

Bench- bbb assistance

42.5 x 10 x 5

Superset

Parallel grip lat pulldown

49 x 10 x 5

Delt circuit x 2

Lat raise-7.5kg x 10

Lying rear delt raise- 7.5 x 10

Plate raise- 10kg x 10

Tricep push downs

42 x 10

48 x 10 x 2

Superset

Barbell curl

25 x 10 x 3

Then I went to a group boot camp.

I haven't been for a while, it was great, very sweaty! Lots of body weight stuff, good for conditioning.

Thoughts:

Great day of training, back seems ok. I liked ramping the 5/3/1 sets back down, to max on 3rd and 5th sets. It just adds a bit more volume.

I have booked a physio appointment for an ongoing hip flexor problem, it has started up again since I'm squatting every other day.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Squat 5/3/1

Warm up

50 x 10

60 x 5

Working sets

75kg x 5

87.5 x 5

100 x 5+2 =7 reps

87.5 x 5

75 x 5+5 = 10 reps

Stiff legged deadlift- bbb assistance

70kg x 10 x 5

Leg extensions

70 x 10 x 5

Slow and controlled

Superset

Single leg lying leg curls

60 x 8

50 x 10

50 x 10

40 x 10

40 x 10

Thoughts:

Was a good session this morning, I am liking the ramping of the main exercise. Ate loads yesterday after bootcamp, felt a bit lethargic but got it done. Bench tomorrow.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

4/8/13

Bench

Warm up

20 x 10

40 x 10

Working sets

55 x 5

65 x 5

72.5 x 10

65 x 5

55 x 16

Ohp- bbb assistance

25kg x 10 x 5

Superset

Reverse grip pulldowns

56 x 10 x 5

Bent over row

50 x 10 x 5

Superset

Close grip bench

50 x 10 x 5

Shoulder complex

Hang snatch, hang clean and press, hang clean and hang high pull

6 reps on each exercise x 2

****! This had me blowing!!

Ez bar curl

22.5 x 10 x 3

Superset

Overhead db tricep extension

17.5 x 10 x 3

Db hammer curl

12 x 10 x 3

Superset

Tricep push down

54 x 10 x 3

Thoughts:

I actually rode to the gym today. I've always wanted to do it, but pussied out due to the disgusting hills. I did it today and yep, the hills were disgusting!!! 13 miles there and back, minging. Good bit of cardio though. The session was good, pretty pleased with bench. Looking forward to that improving on this programme.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

5/8/13

Deadlift

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

100 x 5

112.5 x 5 (realised it was meant to be a 3 rep week!!

125 x 3 + 7= 10 reps

112.5 x 5

100 x 3 + 4 = 7 reps

Squat- bbb assistance

57.5 x 10 x 5

Thoughts:

That was it for today. I did hill sprints at 6:30am, 20 sprints superset with some ab stuff. Was tough.

Back was sore again today, can't believe I did 5 reps again! Pleased with the 10 though on the max set.

Also had physio this morning, I have really tight glutes, groin and hip flexor, this maybe something to do with my back?? I'm going back next week.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

6/8/13

Ohp

Warm up

20 x 10

30 x 8

Working sets

35 x 3

40 x 3

45 x 3 + 4 =7 reps

40 x 3

35 x 3 + 7 = 10 reps

Superset

Pull ups

8, 8, 7, 6, 7, 5, 5

Bench- bbb assistance

42.5kg x 10 x 5

Superset

Wide parallel grip pulldowns

49 x 10

56 x 10 x 4

Dips

5 x 8

Chin ups

5 x 6

Tricep push downs

48 x 20

42 x 15

36 x 10

No rest, straight through.

Thoughts:

Superb session, really pleased.

I warmed up for about 45 minutes with my band and tennis ball, getting rid of all of the painful knots in my muscles, particularly glutes and shoulders. Felt really loose and got a nice pump. Pleased with the ohp too. I read somewhere that you're putting weight on too quick if you can't do as many pull ups etc, which made sense to me. So, I'm happy to see they are still going ok. I will definitely keep super setting them with the main upper lift. Lower body tomorrow, I think I'm training with a pal from the gym, so could have a couple of different exercises, but i will get my main and assistance lifts done first. Hill sprints and boot camp tomorrow as well, if I can!!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

7/8/13

Squat

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

85 x 3

95 x 3

105 x 3 + 5 = 8 reps

95 x 3

85 x 3 + 8 = 12 reps

Stiff legged dead- bbb assistance

70 x 10 x 5

Thoughts:

Back is playing up again at the moment, may have to drop the second max rep set, which is not necessary, I just like it. Eating lots at the moment, trying to gain some size too. I know I should be having a rest day, but I am able to sleep/rest for parts of the day, due to the fact I'm off school at the moment.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

8/8/13

Bench (although at a different gym, used smith machine!!! No bar at this place!!??)

I've just recorded the weight on the bar, don't know how much bar weighs?

50 x 10

60 x 8

70 x 5

70 x 5

40 x 20

40 x 18

Superset

Pull ups

8,7,6,6,6,3

Incline dumbbell bench

22 x 10

25 x 10

30 x 10

30 x 12

Superset

Reverse grip pulldown

49 x 10

49 x 10

54 x 10

54 x 10

Standing shoulder press

16.5 x 10 x 4

Superset

Cable crossover

24 x 10 x 4

Close grip bench on smith

40 x 10

40 x 10

50 x 10

Dumbbell curls

3 triple drop sets

12,10,8kg

Thoughts:

****. I need a rest day. Friday will consist of the sofa and watching the ashes! Boring. Hopefully be ready to go Saturday morning for deads. I'm shattered!!!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

10/8/13

Deadlift- 5/3/1

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Work sets

100 x 5

112.5 x 3- then I realised I was doing last sessions weights!

132.5 x 1 + 7 = 8 reps (rep PB)

117.5 x 3

105 x 15

Squat- bbb assistance

57.5 x 10

Leg press

200 x 10

200 x 10

200 x 10

250 x 10

300 x 10

340 x 8

Superset

Seated calf

50 x 10 x 6

Thoughts:

Well! What a difference a rest day makes. Was flying in this workout. No explode in full effect too! Tingles everywhere.

Workout was good. Very happy with 8 at 132.5 and the extra max sets. I'm pretty sure i haven't ever done that amount of reps at that sort of weight before. Back was fine during deads, however, during squats, it really seizes up.

It was nice to do some leg press. 300 and 340 were both PBs, I don't do it much.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I've done 5/3/1 and felt like you that it started to light but stick to the programme and set weights and you'll see rep PBS come. If you up it you'll stall in a few months!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

11/8/13

Ohp- 5/3/1

Warm up

20 x 10

30 x 5

Working sets

37.5 x 5

42.5 x 3

47.5 x 1 + 4 = 5 reps

42.5 x 3

37.5 x 5 + 5 = 10 reps

Superset

Pull ups

8, 7, 6, 5, 5

Bench- bbb assistance

42.5 x 10 x 5

Superset

One arm db rows

22.5 x 15

30 x 15

30 x 15

35 x 10

35 x 10

Close grip lat pulldown

45 x 10

50 x 10

55 x 10

Superset

Tricep push downs

20 x 10 x 3

Different gym, so different weight

Straight arm pulldown

22.5 x 10 x 5

Superset

Close grip push ups

10, 10, 10, 7, 10

Thoughts:

Back in Southampton for this session. It was good, I'm happy with how the ohp is going, although my shoulder is hurting again. I want some more width on my back, so added a few pulldown variations.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

just read through your thread.

Reps sent for working out on holiday.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

12/8/13

Squat- 5/3/1

Warm up

60kg x 8

80 x 5

Working sets

87.5 x 5

100 x 3

110 x 1 + 5 = 6 reps

100 x 3

87.5 x 5 + 9 = 14 reps

Stiff legged deadlift- bbb assistance

70 x 10 x 4

50 x 10- back playing up

Superset

Seated calf raise

50 x 10 x 4

55 x 20

Leg press

250 x 10

300 x 10

350 x 8 (PB)

390 x 3 (PB)

Standing calf raises on plate

30 x 4

Varied feet positions

Thoughts:

Full of energy today. Squats felt good. Back didn't really start to stiffen/ache until the stiff legged deads. Lots of foam rolling and using tennis ball does loosen it up.

6 eggs and 2 rice cakes for breakfast

250g mince and 60g brown rice post workout. Good feed!

Will probably go to boot camp tonight.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> just read through your thread.
> 
> Reps sent for working out on holiday.


Haha cheers! I went away with my sister and her 18 month old girl. The gym kept me sane!!!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

mikemull said:


> I've done 5/3/1 and felt like you that it started to light but stick to the programme and set weights and you'll see rep PBS come. If you up it you'll stall in a few months!


Cheers. I'm liking adding a bit more volume by scaling back down on the work sets- eg. 5/3/1 (max)/3/5 (max).


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

13/8/13

Bench- 5/3/1

Warm up

40 x 10

60 x 5

Working sets

65 x 5

72.5 x 3

80 x 1 + 6 = 7 reps

72.5 x 3

65 x 5 + 5 = 10 reps

Superset

Pull ups

8,7,7,7,5,4,5

Overhead press- bbb assistance

25 x 10 x 5

Superset

Parallel grip pulldown

56 x 10 x 4

63 x 10

One arm db row

40 x 8 (PB without straps)

37.5 x 8

35 x 8

Ez bar curl

27.5 x 10 x 2

27.5 x 8

Tricep push downs

48 x 12 x 2

48 x 20

Hanging bent leg raise

18, 20, 25

Plate side bends

25kg x 20 x 3

Thoughts:

I was very happy with today's session. Bench is finally improving. I ate so much yesterday, including 4 pints of full fat milk! A bit much but felt good today.

I'll post some 3 week progress pictures

One is taken on holiday the next one is from Friday just gone. I think I'm going in the right direction, I just don't want to get fat? Any help??


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

15/8/13

Yesterday I did hill sprints in the am and track sprints in the evening, 5 x 100m. Felt good.

Start of cycle 2.

Deadlift- 5/3/1

Warm up

60kg x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

100 x 5

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 5 + 5 = 10 reps

112.5 x 5

100 x 5 + 3 = 8 reps- lots more left but back beginning to ache.

Squat- bbb assistance-60%

62.5 x 10 x 5

Leg press

250 x 10

300 x 10

300 x 10

310 x 10

320 x 10 rep PB

Seated calf raise

40kg x 20 x 3

Followed by burnout sets on a plate

Thoughts:

Superb session. I thought I would be tired after yesterday's sprints, felt great. Love this programme. Ohp tomorrow, bring it on!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice to see someone enjoying their training


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

16/8/13

Ohp-5/3/1-cycle 2, week 1

Warm up

20 x 10

30 x 5

Working sets

35 x 5

40 x 5 (video) 




47.5 x 5 + 1 = 6 reps (video) 




40 x 5

35 x 5 + 7 = 12 reps

Superset

Pull ups

10,10,8,7,6,5,7

Bench- bbb assistance

45 x 10 x 5

Superset

Straight arm pull downs

28 x 10 x 5

Face pulls

42 x 10 x 4

Plate raise

15kg x 10 x 4

Chin ups

7,7,6

Dips

8,7,6

Thoughts-

I enjoyed this session, however, I was disappointed with only 1 extra rep on ohp. I filmed that set and the 40kg one, not overly happy with the max set. Short rest time and I went to the gym earlier than normal? Maybe made a difference. I also should not do dips at the end of the workout. I'll post up a post workout pic.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

17/8/13

Squat- 5/3/1- c2,w1

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

85 x 5

95 x 5

107.5 x 5 + 5 = 10 reps (rep PB)

95 x 5

85 x 5 + 15 = 20 reps (rep PB for 20 reps)

Stiff leg deadlift- bbb assistance

75 x 10 x 5

Leg press

Toes pointed out, hitting tear drop.

This was brutal

150 x 30

150 x 25

150 x 20

150 x 30

150 x 30

Standing calf machine

B.pak calf routine

10 full slow reps

Superset with 10 body weight raises

10 x 10, no rest

Thoughts:

This was my best leg session for a long time. So pleased with both my max sets on squats, really deep, proper reps. On my last set, I thought, I'm going for this. So pleased with 20! Felt like I had done sprints afterwards, blowing out of my ****!! Leg press was good too, trying to really improve my vmo muscle, the toes out method really hit it hard. The Ben pakulski calf routine was great too.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Brodger2 said:


> 16/8/13
> 
> Ohp-5/3/1-cycle 2, week 1
> 
> ...


embedded your videos for you


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Brodger2 said:


> 17/8/13
> 
> Squat- 5/3/1- c2,w1
> 
> ...


well done on the PB :thumb:


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done on the PB :thumb:


Thanks and cheers for sorting the vids too. Legend


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

18/8/13

Bench- c2,w1-5/3/1

Warm up

40 x 10

Work sets

60 x 5

70 x 5

77.5 x 5 + 5 = 10 reps

70 x 5

60 x 5 + 17 = 22 reps!

Superset

Pull ups

10,10,7,6,6,6

Ohp- bbb assistance

27.5 x 10 x 5

Superset

Wide Parallel grip pulldown

49 x 10

56 x 10

56 x 10

63 x 10

63 x 10

Dumbbell row

35 x 12

35 x 12

42.5 x 6 (PB)

27.5 x 15- drop set

Chin ups- went for 30 reps

10 x 3

Dips- wanted 50 reps

7 x 5 bw

3 x 5 + 10kg

Hanging leg raise

3 x 10

Thoughts:

I trained with my old training partner today, it was awesome. I think I've persuaded him to start wendler's 5/3/1. Lots of volume, enjoyed the dips and chins. Deads tomorrow.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

19/9/13

Deadlift-c2,week 2- 5/3/1

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

105 x 3

120 x 3

135 x 3 + 6 = 9 reps (rep PB)

120 x 3

105 x 3 + 9 = 12 reps

Squat- bbb assistance

62.5kg x 10 x 5

Leg press

Toes pointed out

150 x 20 x 3

Superset

Calf raise on leg press

150 x 20 x 3

Narrow drop set

150 x 30, 100 x 30, 50 x 30

Ab wheel

5 x 10

Weighted Russian twists

20kg x 40 x 3

Thoughts:

I had such bad DOMS this morning, particularly in my calves, from that bpak routine I did on Saturday. Again, a rep PB on deadlift, 135 x 9, which isn't too bad. Squats were good too, did pause squats. Back is still sore though. Got abs done after, felt better after doing them.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

20/8/13

Ohp- c2,w2-5/3/1

Warm up

20 x 10

30 x 5

Working sets

37.5 x 5 (meant to be 3)

42.5 x 3

50 x 3 + 1 = 4 reps

42.5 x 3

42.5 x 3 + 7 = 10 reps

Superset

Pull ups

8,8,8,6,6,7

Less reps than normal but much better quality.

Bench- bbb assistance

45 x 10 x 5

Superset

Chin ups

8,7,6,6,6

Bent over barbell row

50 x 10

55 x 10

65 x 8

70 x 8

80 x 5

Dips

4 x 5 reps + 10kg

1 x 18 body weight reps (bw rep PB)

Few curls to finish.

Thoughts:

Another good upper body pump, I'm loving adding all of the body weight movements, particularly all of the chin variations.

Slightly disappointed with my max set on ohp today. Only 1 extra rep, I feel this is mainly due to having only 1 day rest between press sessions. This will change when I get back to teaching in 2 weeks, I think I'll see some more gains when I allow more recovery time. Squat tomorrow, then have a day off before bench. I'll try and get some squat vids tomorrow.

2 fit birds in the gym today, made me work harder!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

21/8/13

Squat- c2,w2-5/3/1

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

90 x 3

102.5 x 3

115 x 3 + 5 = 8 reps

102.5 x 3

90 x 3 + 12 = 15 reps

Sldl- bbb assistance

75 x 10 x 5

Leg press

150 x 10

200 x 10

250 x 10

300 x 10

340 x 10

150 x 30

150 x 30

150 x 30-duck feet!

Drop set

150 x 70-****!!!!!

100 x 30

50 x 30

Ab wheel

3 x 10

Thoughts:

Back f*cked, legs f*cked


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that's a massive number of reps on the leg press !


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

22/8/13

Bench-c2,w2-5/3/1

Warm up

50 x 10

60 x 5

Working sets

62.5 x 3

72.5 x 3

82.5 x 3 + 3 = 6 reps

72.5 x 3

62.5 x 3 + 12 = 15 reps

Pull ups

8,8,8,8,7

Ohp- bbb assistance

27.5 x 10 x 5

Face pulls

36kg x 15 x 3

Chin ups

6,6,6

Ez bar curls and pushdowns x 3

Thoughts:

Very tired today, didn't eat much early morning. Lacking energy, got it done and left with a very good pump. Need to add more chest to workout, probably incline db press.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

23/8/13

Last night I did 10 x 40m prowler pushes with 60kg on too. So good to do them again!

Deadlift- c2, w3- 5/3/1

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

100 x 5

Working sets

112.5 x 5

127.5 x 3

142.5 x 1 + 5 = 6 reps (rep PB)

160 x 1 (PB) 




170 x 1 (new PB!!!!)

140 x 3

Squat- bbb assistance

62.5kg x 10 x 5

Hanging leg raise

5 x 10

Thoughts:

Yes!!!!!! Felt great on the max set deads today, so wanted a PB. 160kg flew up. Been stuck at 155 for months!! Went for 170kg and got it. Honestly, I'm delighted! It just goes to show, that wendlers 5/3/1 really works, working at a lower percentage really does pay dividends. I was sceptical at first, due to the light weights, but this has confirmed that I will be following this programme for a long time!!!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done on your PB :bounce:


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

25/8/13

Ohp- c2,w3- 5/3/1

Warm up

20 x 10

30 x 5

30 x 5

Working sets

40 x 5

47.5 x 3

52.5 x 1 + 1 = 2 reps

50 x 4

40 x 8

Pull ups

10 x 5 good reps

Bench- bbb assistance

45 x 10 x 5

Superset

Straight arm pulldowns

28 x 10 x 5

Db incline press

30s x 10

35s x 7

30s x 10

30s x 10

One arm db rows

37.5 x 12

30 x 20

30 x 25

Dips

10

+ 20kg x 2 (weight PB)

Ez bar curls/tricep push downs

3 sets

Thoughts:

Shoulder pain during ohp, it is preventing me from lifting more, it also hurt on the db press. I added that in to add some volume for chest. Good workout, hope to get out and hit the prowler later.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

26/8/13

Squat- c2, w3- 5/3/1

Warm up

60 x 5

80 x 5

Working sets

97.5kg x 5

107.5 x 3

120 x 1 + 4 = 5 reps (rep PB)

140 x 1

147.5 x 1 (PB)

95 x 9

Sldl- bbb assistance

75 x 10 x 5

Hanging leg raise

4 x 10

Leg press drop set-6/12/25 method

250 x 6, 200 x 12, 150 x 25

3 sets

Then to my school track!

10 x 40m prowler pushes + 65kg

Absolutely blowing out of my ****!

Thoughts:

A great bank holiday workout!

I wish I used the prowler more this summer, such a great conditioning tool, huge quad pump! Very pleased with squat PB, went for second rep too, but depth was not parallel, so didn't count it. Leg press with 6/12/25 method was tough- 4 sec negative, 3 sec negative then fast on 25 reps.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

27/8/13

Bench-c2,w3-5/3/1

Warm up

40 x 10

60 x 5

Working sets

67.5 x 5

77.5 x 3

85 x 4

100 x 1 (PB)

77.5 x 7

Superset

Chin ups

10,8,8,8,8,8,6

Ohp- bbb assistance

27.5 x 10 x 5

Superset

Lat pulldown

56 x 10 x 5

Db incline press

30 x 12

30 x 10

32.5 x 10

35 x 8

25 x 15

Bent over row

50 x 10

60 x 10

65 x 10

70 x 8

Leg raise/Russian twists

3 x 10

Thoughts:

Another workout, another PB. 3 from 3, will try for ohp PB in next workout. It's a poor bench PB but for someone that has only just started benching again, not too bad. Did hit prowler hard yesterday, felt great today. No DOMS, I have read that it can help recovery.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

28/8/13

Deadlift- cycle 3, week 1- 5s

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

102.5 x 5

120 x 5

135 x 5 + 5 = 10 reps (rep PB)

120 x 5

102.5 x 5

Squat- bbb assistance

67.5kg x 10 x 5

Ab wheel

3 x 10

Prowler push

10 x 40m + 65kg

Thoughts:

Simple session in gym today. Back playing up a bit, it's hurting on the higher rep sets. Nice rep PB though. My grip is getting pretty good.

Quick session in the gym as I wanted to get out in the sun and hit the prowler!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

29/8/13

Ohp- c3/w1- 5s

Warm up

20 x 10

30 x 6

Working sets

37.5 x 5

45 x 5

50 x 5 + 1 = 6 reps

45 x 5

37.5 x 5 + 5 = 10 reps

Superset

10,8,8,8,8,9,6

Bench- bbb assistance

47.5 x 10 x 5

Superset

Straight arm pulldowns

35 x 10

28 x 10 x 4

Db row

32.5 x 25 (rep PB)

32.5 x 15

32.5 x 20

Db incline bench

32.5 x 10

35 x 9

40 x 2 (weight PB)

Dips

2 x 10

3 x 5 + 10kg

Bicep curls/tricep push downs

5 sets

Thoughts:

Volume = pump!

Felt great! Ohp is going to stall soon though,grinded reps out today!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

30/8/13

Last day of my summer holidays!!!! Back to school on Monday, luckily it's an inset day! No kids!

But back to evening gym sessions, when its busy. Not excited about that! I've enjoyed the morning sessions.

Squat- c3,w1-5s

Warm up

60 x 6

80 x 5

Working sets

90 x 5

102.5 x 5

117.5 x 5 + 1 = 6 reps

102.5 x 5

90 x 5 + 5 = 10 reps

Sldl- bbb assistance

80 x 10 x 5

Hanging leg raise

4 x 10-15

Thoughts:

Really tired today, form wasnt great on the max set squat, I need a day off. I will finish bench tomorrow, then take Sunday off.

I'm playing cricket tomorrow too! It's been a while! The stiff leg deads are getting heavy now, really taking it out of me!! Blowing!

Going to try and get prowler done later, if feeling ok.

I really enjoy writing up my sessions and thoughts on here! I hope at least a few of you are having a look!!!!!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

31/8/13

Bench

Warm up

50 x 10

Working sets

62.5 x 5

72.5 x 5

80 x 5 + 4 = 9 reps (rep PB)

72.5 x 5

62.5 x 5 + 7 = 12 reps

Superset

Pull ups

10,10,6,8,8,6

Ohp- bbb assistance

30 x 10 x 5

Superset

Lat pulldown

56 x 10 x 5

Db incline press

35s x 10

35s x 7

30s x 10

30s x 10

Bb bent over row

60 x 10

65 x 10

70 x 10

75 x 8

Chin ups

8,6,4,6,6

Thoughts:

Really tired this morning, got in there at 8am. Ate too close to my workout, still feeling bit sick now! Now off to play cricket all day! Haven't played for a year. Hope I've still got it. I've been drafted in for top of table clash! Ringer!!!!

Day off from lifting tomorrow, I think?! Making my debut for local football team tomorrow too! All rounder!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

2/9/13

Deadlift- c3,w2-3s

Warm up

60 x 10

90 x 5

100 x 3

Working sets

112.5 x 3

127.5 x 3

142.5 x 3 + 4 = 7 reps (rep PB)

127.5 x 3

102.5 x 3 + 15 = 18 reps

Squat- bbb assistance

67.5 x 10 x 5

Leg press

270 x 15

320 x 10 x 4

Hanging leg raise

50 reps

Thoughts:

Back to school today, doesn't leave until 6:30, getting to the gym after that is hard. Got there, it was packed! Haven't missed busy evenings. Deads went well, squats were really deep, back held up. I had fun!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

3/9/13

Ohp- c3,w2-3s

Warm up

20 x 10

30 x 5

Working sets

42.5 x 3

47.5 x 3

52.5 x 3 (no extra reps)

47.5 x 3

42.5 x 6

Superset

Pull ups

8,8,8,8,8,8,6,6

Bench-bbb assistance

47.5 x 10 x 5

Superset

Straight arm pulldown

35 x 10 x 3

28 x 10 x 2

Overhead db tricep extension

20kg x 10-15 x 5

Ex bar curls-gvt

20kg x 10 x 10

Thoughts:

Again, I left work late. So much work to do, and it's only the second day back at school!

I'm disappointed that I didn't get any extra reps on the max set, I have felt it coming the last few ohp sessions. But got the reps, which is important.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

5/9/13

Squat- c3,w2- 3s

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

95 x 3

110 x 3

122.5 x 3 + 3 = 6 reps (rep PB)

110 x 3

95 x 3 + 9 = 12 reps

Sldl- bbb assistance

80 x 10 x 5

Superset

Seated calf raise (really slow, long contraction)

50 x 10 x 5

Hanging leg raise

30 reps

Tabata rowing

838 metres in 4 mins (20s on/10s rest)

Thoughts:

Long day at work again, but after rest day yesterday, I was raring to go. Good session, nice rep pb on squats. Enjoying the gym still! Rest days will benefit me immensely


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

7/9/13

Bench- c3,w2-3s

Warm up

50 x 10

60 x 3

Working sets

67.5 x 3

77.5 x 3

85 x 3 + 3 = 6 reps (rep PB)

77.5 x 3

67.5 x 3 + 11 = 14 reps (rep PB)

Superset

Pull ups

10,8,8,8,7,10,7

Ohp- bbb assistance

30 x 10 x 5

Superset

Lat pulldown

49 x 10 x 5

Db incline bench

35 x 10

35 x 8

32.5 x 10

32.5 x 10

Bb bent over row

60 x 10

70 x 10

70 x 8

65 x 12

Tabsta sprints on the treadmill

Thoughts:

Really good workout this morning. Felt great, shoulder is slowly getting better. Enjoyed the tabata sprints afterwards too.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

9/9/13

Deadlift

Gym was very busy today, so did deadlifts with 2 other lads. They like higher reps, but are pretty strong too. So, it was not my 5/3/1 but, I did well

However, did use straps, which I don't like

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 10

120 x 12

140 x 7

160 x 5

170 x 4 (rep PB (with straps though)

My back was absolutely fried!

Squats- bbb assistance

67.5 x 10 x 5

Thoughts:

Back was in pieces! Don't like high rep deads! Squats were horrible with the back pump. Just laid out on the foam roller for 5 minutes after! Feel awful/good!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

I wrote up and posted Tuesdays workout, but it hasn't appeared! Not doing it again!!

12/9/13

Squat- c3,w3- 5/3/1

Warm up

60 x 10

80 x 5

Working sets

105 x 5

117.5 x 3

130 x 1 + 2 = 3 reps

117.5 x 3

105 x 5

Sldl- bbb assistance

80 x 10 x 5

Seated calf raise

45 x 15 x 5

Hanging leg raise

4 x 10-15

Decline sit ups

4 x 10-15

Thoughts:

Crap! Was very tired. Squats were tough, form wasnt great, leaning forward quite a bit. Think it was just a bad day. Back still painful, as is quad and shoulder! A struggle! But done.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

13/9/13

Bench- c3,w3-5/3/1

Warm up

50 x 10

60 x 5

Working sets

72.5 x 5

80 x 3

90 x 1 + 1 = 2 reps

80 x 3

72.5 x 5 + 3 = 8 reps

Superset

Chin ups

10,10,8,8,8,7

Ohp- bbb assistance

30 x 10 x 5

Superset

Lat pulldown

56 x 10 x 5

One arm db row

35s x 20

35s x 12

30s x 20

Tri push down/Ez bar curl

5 sets

Thoughts:

Upper body is really sore, lots of niggles in shoulders and collar bone area. Bench isn't really progressing quickly. Really quiet gym on a Friday evening.


----------

